
Facebook listens to your phone's microphone - enig_matic7
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-using-people-s-phones-to-listen-in-on-what-they-re-saying-claims-professor-a7057526.html
======
DrScump
<Facebook says explicitly on its help pages that it doesn’t record
conversations, but that it does use the audio to identify what is happening
around the phone.>

Well, _that 's_ comforting.

<Turning off the microphone in a phone’s settings is relatively easy>

Really? Turning off the mic for Facebook (or even globally to apps) without
making it useless is "relatively easy?" Somebody, please point out to me this
feature on Android.

